# LH Surge 5 days before period due?



## alloyd519

So I was using OPK's early this month, and i'd get almost a positive (the test line was darker but not AS dark as the control line) and stopped taking them in the middle of my cycle because I guess I just assumed I knew when I was ovulating, at around 10 to 14 days like people _typically_ do. Recently, out of curiosity and to use up the rest of my OPK's, I started using them. I got very very dark strong positives for the last two days and today, so that's 3 days in a row. Thing is, my period is due on Tuesday, so is it normal to get positive OPK's less than a week before your period is due? I really didn't think I ovulated THAT late. Me and DH have been trying so i'm hoping I am pregnant, but it's also been about 10 months of trying with nothing so i'm pretty used to not getting my hopes up.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated to ease my mind a little!!!! :flower:


----------



## katiekittykat

Sounds like you are just ovulating late, and AF will be late as well this month :hugs: Do you temp as well? It's a much better and more reliable way of knowing when you ovulate.


----------



## seoj

It's not always the case, but sometimes, OPKs do pick up the LH that is produced when your pregnant. SO... my best advise is to wait a couple more days and use an EPT Test. Otherwise there could be something else going on... like your ovulating late? But fingers crossed this is IT!!!! This did recently happen to a friend of mine... she thought WTH was going on cause she kept gettting pos+ OPKs... so she had bloods work done to see if she was ovulation or what was going on, and she turned up pregnant! 

If it IS possible you just ovulated late though- might want to be DTD just in case ;)

Best of luck hun :)


----------



## iprayforbump

I posted something similar to this on Monday. I never got a + OPK around the "normal" time this month either. I normally do. I just about gave up that I was even O'ing this month until I saw some EWCM on CD25. Just out of curiousity I did and OPK and it was +. I was supposed to get my period this weekend but I guess it will be 12 days later now (my LP is 12 days). Our bodies do strange things sometimes. I'd say your just O'ing late.


----------



## alloyd519

I guess I know that I could be ovulating late, but I am sooooo very regular with my cycles, literally *always* on day 25 or day 26, which is only 4 days away. This is why I thought it'd be kinda weird if I was ovulating THIS late. 

I started noticing last night at work that in my lower abdomen I have this constant fullness feeling, it's actually pretty uncomfortable, while sitting down I actually unbuttoned my pants to try and get more comfortable! Tonight it's actually gotten a little more uncomfortable. 

I have no idea what's going on!!!!!


----------



## vanessamarie

I just got 3 positive OPK's this past week 2 days ago i started to have light spotting/bleed just when i use the restroom, not sure if it is AF or OV Bleed. the only thing keeping my hopes up is my temps they seem to be rising. Are u temping?


----------



## alloyd519

No this month I haven't been temping. But again this morning there was a VERY positive OPK, so 4 positive OPK's in a row? It's so weird for me to think that i'd ever be ovulating this late, with a ALWAYS 26 day cycle, my period should be due in 3 days now! I don't know what to think!


----------



## katiekittykat

Have you tried doing a HPT? x


----------



## nov_mum

I would do a hpt. Sounds like there may be a wee suprise in there : )


----------



## Mama627

Hi Alloyd,
Go get yourself a HPT and take it. I think you might be pregnant... OPK's detect LH, but HCG is like LH's identical twin. If you've gotten 4 dark positives right before your period is due and your cycles are pretty regular, there's a good chance the OPK was picking up the HCG. There's a little blurb on www.peeonastick.com about this.


----------



## alloyd519

I'm really hoping all you ladies are right! It's been almost a year of trying, so I guess I don't have that much hope left that it will actually happen. But I did take another OPK this morning which, surprise, was positive again. I'm going to wait until Monday (when I am supposed to be getting my period) and test then. Thanks for all of the advice, I will update you guys after monday!!


----------



## jenlouise

Hi how did you get on in the end?


----------



## Premomt

what was the end result? did you get af or get pg?


----------

